# cleveland rocks



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

last night got 2 eyes mis one 20",24",visibility 2',it took 400 cast's. clown produced fish.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the report happysnag and have a nice holiday 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Rest your arm and enjoy the day.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Specwar said:


> Rest your arm and enjoy the day.


if the line is not freezing you have to go,no excuse.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

0 fish last night.first spot casting dificult,spray from waves coming over head.moove to second spot same problem.mooved to third spot ,casting was good,no fish,had to watch the waves i got hit with one up to chest,that is reason why you need corkers,mickymouse boots and surviwel suit.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

And a rope tied to you and it anchored on the other end so your ass doesn't get swept out to sea!! That is scary stuff. You get swept in tgis time of the year you gone!


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi, I have a nephew in town from Texas that wants to Give the rocks a try tonight for some walleye. I haven’t fished rocks around Cleveland, just hoping someone could offer some advice as to safely park and fish around Cleveland area, Any advise would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, Mike


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Edgewater or Gordon park either should be fine


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks, I’ll likely go to Gordon park!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

no fish for me last night,5 fish come out.
300 cast not even bump,tonight fisherman is on strike not going.
they did not wonet to eat plastick they can go hungry..

i pay atention to waves,i was waching one rock for one hour ,non of the big wave went over,i dicided i claim on top.i only step on top and next wave went up to my knees,i got of that rock with out one cast.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Went to 55th and got2 on purple/pink p-10. Texans first walleye! Thanks for tips


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey happy snag ,I kwas trollin about 300 yards offshore off the rocks at Edgewater a couple nights ago and I kept hearing and seeing small splashes around my boat and one time I could have sworn it was an HJ-14 but by the time I got a good look at it , it Dove down were you out that night by chance?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Eyegagger said:


> Hey happy snag ,I kwas trollin about 300 yards offshore off the rocks at Edgewater a couple nights ago and I kept hearing and seeing small splashes around my boat and one time I could have sworn it was an HJ-14 but by the time I got a good look at it , it Dove down were you out that night by chance?


yea i was there,i was thinking that was you.i was thinking to send you mesage if you were out,you came out late.
last night 300 casts,not even bump.i did not see one fish come out,i cover 2 spots.
i was casting so far you coud not see the lure land,it was fog and drisel.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cleveland rocks
last night 350 cast i got limit 24" to 26" eyes,all on P 10 clown,i hit 10 eyes.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Damn, them some slobs! Nice catch.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

HappySnag- Nice job!. I enjoy your posts. Do you really count your casts? Slow retrieve?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Uglystix said:


> HappySnag- Nice job!. I enjoy your posts. Do you really count your casts? Slow retrieve?


it come to around 50 cast an hour..
it depend on wind how long is cast 90' is 30 time turn crank on the reel.it help when you fish in dark.you know when the lure will hit rock.if i do not tolk i count every cast my turns.
if my longest cast is 90',i cast and count the turns on reel.if i count 10 and have hit,i know the fish are 60' out,somtime it is single fish and some time it is school off fish,you have multiple hits..
if i do not count and i hit fish i start counting turns it tels me how far are fish.
when i cast i remember where i cast and hit fish,from 9 a clock to 3 a clock.
if you look in navionic map and locate structure,when i count i know when i am coming on structure with lure,and if i have hit i know if thet hit was before,on top or after structure.
when you look you can see only water,but when you count you can see in your brain 3D map.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow! You have it down to a science. Impressive.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

last night off the rocks 250 cast not even bump.all rocks had 2" ice.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

HappySnag said:


> i pay atention to waves,i was waching one rock for one hour ,non of the big wave went over,i dicided i claim on top.i only step on top and next wave went up to my knees,i got of that rock with out one cast.




laugh ain't that the way it always is  the best laid plans of mice and fishermen are often compromised  glad you didn't go swimming ...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished last night off the rocks 200 cast's no fish,visibility 2', waves 0',all rocks ice 2".


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> i fished last night off the rocks 200 cast's no fish,visibility 2', waves 0',all rocks ice 2".


I admire your dedication to fishing


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

fishless said:


> I admire your dedication to fishing


X2 it’s almost like happysnag lives in the rocks of Erie shore lines!


----------

